#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  PMPRoleDelineationStudy

## Han Ah kwang

ProjectManagementProfessional(PMP)RoleDelineationS  tudySpiral-boundOctober1,2000


byProjectManagementInstitute(Author)


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: PMPRoleDelineationStudy

----------


## bataraguru

the file already deleted

----------

